
Nightcode 2.0.0 released - jonathonf
https://github.com/oakes/Nightcode/releases/tag/2.0.0
======
S4M
For those who are wondering, some screenshots are on the project's page:
[https://sekao.net/nightcode/](https://sekao.net/nightcode/)

~~~
jszymborski
those rainbow parenthesis are awesome! now I gotta find an atom package that
does the same.

edit: found it
[https://atom.io/packages/swackets](https://atom.io/packages/swackets)

~~~
dvcrn
Careful with that. While working, that package in particular is pretty hacky.
Atom doesn't have APIs yet to make implement rainbow parenthesis "the right
way".

Source: Atom forum. Tried to implement one myself.

------
mintplant
> “Nightcode is written with Swing, a deprecated UI framework. We’re gonna
> replace it with Java FX. What do you got Rock?”

Wait, Swing is deprecated? That's news to me. I just rewrote a small GUI app
in Java with Swing.

Any good resources for getting started with JavaFX? Looks like it can't use
native controls...

~~~
sdegutis
I think it's that Swing isn't deprecated _per se_ , more that it's
unofficially deprecated by the fact that JavaFX is actively being worked on
and pushed onto potential Swing users, while Swing just sort of stagnates.

~~~
djsumdog
I thought someone told SWT was dead too, but I checked the project page and
they're still going. Last stable was a year ago, but latest dev release came
out this month.

------
ljoshua
Best. release notes. ever. :)

------
sdegutis
This write-up is _amazing!_ Dear everyone reading this, from now on, please
have more of a sense of humor and playfulness like Zach, instead of the self-
important and dry stuff that typically gets posted here. This is literally the
only post on HN that I read in its entirety in _years_.

~~~
drabiega
Some people might find it entertaining, but I'd prefer at least a little
clarity. A TLDR would have improved it considerably.

~~~
sdegutis
It's literally the last two lines:

> NIGHTCODE 2

> TOTAL REWRITE

------
afhammad
How would you compare it to Cursive feature-wise?

~~~
chii
I don't think it compares. There's no click through to definition in night
code. I'd say nothing beats cursive so far.

------
daveloyall
Let's see if it can build itself...

~~~
daveloyall
Nope, at least not with a clojure noob at the wheel.

------
cnp
Very pleased you chose to incorporate Parinfer! Thnx.

------
atomicbeanie
Woot!

------
MrBra
link to download -> go to project home -> clojure -> bye

